# Coil Pack Help!!!!!!



## Veedubin77 (Mar 20, 2009)

ok so i have a 1998 audi a4 2.8...went to replace the coil pack today and as i got to the final bolt holding it down, located on the driver side closest to the rad with a little black box attached, all the nut does is spin slightly and spin the black box, i can see that under the bracket there is a bolt that also spins with the nut...how the hell do i get this thing loose. no wrenches will fit in between to stop the bolt from spinning. so how the hell do i get this loose..Thanks


----------



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

Cut it out and replace with new bolt


----------

